# Good for growing? 50 plant container garden w/ central worm composting



## IsabelDog (Apr 29, 2012)

Garden Tower Project - The Garden Tower Project or Garden Tower Project: A Breakthrough in Home Food Production by Garden Tower Project

What do you think? Would this be a viable option if filled with a light & lofty potting mix? It's quite large. You could circulate fertilizer through it.


----------



## ditrtyone (Apr 30, 2012)

you would end up with a mess very fast. not enough medium to grow in.


----------



## nick17gar (Apr 30, 2012)

well not just that, even if you were clean about it, you would end up with tiny ass plants, and overcrowding. 

i have 2 plants right now taking up 3x6ft of space, and they are slightly overcrowded...


----------



## iPurpleSticky (May 2, 2012)

Personally, I'd just put a piece of PVC through the middle with some sprayers and make it an 'aero' unit. 

I always imagined something similar to that, with a hydroponic configuration, turning on a Christmas tree display stand. It'd be similar to using a light mover, but you'd simply be turning your plants all the time. I suppose if you built 4 of these and surrounded a light vertically, you may be onto something.


----------

